# VOTE! Most Futuristic City



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

I choose Tokyo and Shanghai. Dubai is also another futuristic city too.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Shanghai has a more futuristic look, but Tokyo has more advanced technology.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Honestly I find HK's skyline more futuristic than Shanghai! Dubai's futurism is mostly it's skyline. But does the city have advanced technology and infrastructure compared to it's rivals in this poll?


----------



## High Way (Aug 25, 2005)

^ yes it does, but under construction

futuristic = young

so it applies to Dubai mostly


----------



## Alboboy11 (Dec 26, 2005)

Definitely Dubai...its also the cleanest city from all of the above..


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.fdimagazine.com/news/ful...N_CITIES___REGIONS_OF_THE_FUTURE_2005_06.html

*ASIAN CITIES & REGIONS OF THE FUTURE 2005/06, December 12, 2005

Hong Kong earns the title of Asian city of the future with India and Australia picking up the regional honours. Courtney Fingar reports on who’s doing most to attract foreign direct investment.

ASIAN CITY*OF*THE FUTURE: 

Winner: Hong Kong

A member of the elite group of truly world-class cities on a par with London, New York and Paris, Hong Kong continues to fend off pretenders to its Asian throne. While Sydney is stunning, Singapore is serene and Shanghai is sizzling, there is still only one Hong Kong. Its status of being Chinese, yet at the same time not entirely, allows it to benefit from China’s ascendance without being steamrollered by it.

This is, in turn, the unique advantage that Hong Kong provides to its foreign investors, and it is one not to be underestimated: come and get a piece of the Chinese action, the city says, but from a safe, stable, somewhat familiar base camp. It is an alluring pitch that will ensure Hong Kong’s spot near the top of the FDI league tables for many years to come.

On quality of life, Hong Kong is tough to beat, as the judges in fDi’s first ever Asian Cities & Regions of the Future competition concluded. But, as much fun as it is to play in this exotic, cosmopolitan city, it is primarily a place for doing business – and on that front there is also much to applaud.

In addition to its first place ranking in the quality of life category, the former British colony and now Chinese special administrative region also came top in transport, IT and telecommunications, and FDI potential. It came in second place, after Sydney, in human resources.
*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

High Way said:


> ^ yes it does, but under construction
> 
> futuristic = young
> 
> so it applies to Dubai mostly


As a city, Dubai is pretty old! Even Marco Polo has set foot there. Dubai's skyline had been there since the 80s have has been building supertalls by the turn of the century. Same as Shanghai and to some extent, Hong Kong


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

base on the picutre, i think china is.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

China has two cities, Hong Kong and Shanghai  Which of the two?


----------



## Symphony of Lights (Dec 6, 2005)

Hong Kong.


----------



## Askal82 (Dec 9, 2005)

Dubai looks like a vacation spot rather than futurisitic, Tokyo lost its steam, Seoul is promising but not too futurisitic enough. It goes down to Shanghai or Hongkong. In terms of developments, skyscrapers and economy, HK wins.


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

Dubai, more potential and more under-construction projects, 1/4 of world's cranes are there


----------



## steve_skyline (Jul 30, 2005)

It's among Tokyo, HK and Shanghai. The other two not in the league.
Tokyo, HK and Shanghai >> Seoul >>>> Dubai


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Though I don't like it, I have to say Dubai


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

steve_skyline said:


> It's among Tokyo, HK and Shanghai. The other two not in the league.
> Tokyo, HK and Shanghai >> Seoul >>>> Dubai


Seoul would be in the same league as Tokyo, HK and Shanghai 

To me, Seoul > Shanghai except for skyline and development!


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't see anything futuristic about Dubai at the moment, maybe in a decade...

my vote goes to Tokyo


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah, Dubai shouldn't be getting so many votes.

People should base their choice on how the city is right now, not how it will be in a decade.


----------



## Artemy13 (Aug 7, 2005)

I think Hong Kong kay:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It's probably because there are so many developments happening in Dubai right now but their infrastructure is not as great as Tokyo or Hong Kong!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

1. Seoul
2.Tokyo
3. Dubai
4. Hong Kong
5. Shanghai


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

There's no way Dubai is more futuristic than Shanghai or HK!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Gotta go with Tokyo. That place is crazy with tech stuff.


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

dubai without a doubt


----------



## warnings (Oct 13, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> There's no way Dubai is more futuristic than Shanghai or HK!


This is your opinion.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

You have many small towns in the world which look quite fututristic(you nearly see something from this time...) dont know there names tough.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

warnings said:


> This is your opinion.


Go on then, explain to me how it's more futuristic (WITHOUT referring to any proposed or under construction projects).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Go on then, explain to me how it's more futuristic (WITHOUT referring to any proposed or under construction projects).


I agree 

There has to be a good explanation what makes Dubai more futuristic than HK, Tokyo or Seoul!


----------



## Khanabadosh (Nov 16, 2004)

WANCH said:


> I agree
> 
> There has to be a good explanation what makes Dubai more futuristic than HK, Tokyo or Seoul!


Dubai has got a futuristic vision. Dubai has come in forefront from nowhere to be discussed among the most futuristic cities. Dubai is pioneer in modern architecutre. They are building daring, bold, innovative and imaginative constructions which other countries can only dream.

Imagination rules the world.


----------



## BoCHK (Jan 9, 2006)

Khanabadosh said:


> Imagination rules the world.


You're absolutely right.

However, Dubai has quite a few cities to equal and surpass before you can throw it up there with the likes of Hong Kong or Shanghai. Quite frankly, it just isn't in the same class right now and won't be for several years, probably even decades. You talk about the future projects of Dubai as if HK and Shanghai are done building and improving - _they're not_.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Khanabadosh said:


> Dubai has got a futuristic vision. Dubai has come in forefront from nowhere to be discussed among the most futuristic cities. Dubai is pioneer in modern architecutre. They are building daring, bold, innovative and imaginative constructions which other countries can only dream.
> 
> Imagination rules the world.


Yes Dubai's projects and developments are very sophisticated but you're comparing it with Tokyo, Hong Kong, Seoul and Shanghai and these cities have been well developed, modernized and still developing for the better!

Architecture wise, Dubai has some great modern architecture. But only a few skyscrapers in that Dubai has gained recongnition to the number of HK skyscrapers. Like I said in the 1st part of this thread, the city doesn't have the same level of infrastructure as Tokyo or Hong Kong. Dubai doens't even have a metro!


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

DUBAI OFCOURSE!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I think Tokyo will win this one! I wouldn't doubt why this city deserves the title!


----------



## Gordon Freeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Tokyo for sure, Hong Kong, and Dubai come close


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Are you guys kidding me? I think it is Seoul>Tokyo>Dubai>HK>Shanghai for a reason. Dubai, HK, and Shanghai don't do much in the development of technology except making the products with instructions. Look at the new supertall skyscrapers in Korea. Korea is also good at keeping there cities clean and using futuristic environmental machines to clean streets and keep pollution down. Seoul and Tokyo definately. HK's futuristic ideas are mainly its skyline. Same with Shanghai


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

macon4ever said:


> Are you guys kidding me? I think it is Seoul>Tokyo>Dubai>HK>Shanghai for a reason. Dubai, HK, and Shanghai don't do much in the development of technology except making the products with instructions. Look at the new supertall skyscrapers in Korea. Korea is also good at keeping there cities clean and using futuristic environmental machines to clean streets and keep pollution down. Seoul and Tokyo definately. HK's futuristic ideas are mainly its skyline. Same with Shanghai


Are you sure about that?

Actually HK has made some contribution to the development of technology! Not just in electronics but in medicine, production, IT, science and environment.

Like I said in the sig, there's more to HK than just skyline and skyscrapers 

Seoul's supertalls are impressive but compare them with HK!

To me it's Tokyo>Hong Kong>Seoul>Shanghai>Dubai


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

From

http://www.info.gov.hk/yearbook/2004/en/05_09.htm

*Promotion of Innovation and Technology
Innovation and Technology Commission

To promote the development of innovation and technology, the Innovation and Technology Commission (ITC) under the Communications and Technology Branch is tasked with the mission of spearheading Hong Kong's drive to become a world-class, knowledge-based economy. The commission formulates and implements policies and measures to promote innovation and technology; supports applied research, technology transfer and application; promotes technological entrepreneurship; facilitates the provision of technology infrastructure and development of human resources; and promotes internationally accepted standards and conformity assessment services to underpin technological development and international trade. The commission works closely with its partners in the Government, industry, business, tertiary education institutions and industrial support organisations.

To make Hong Kong a regional centre for innovation and technology, the Government has been implementing various initiatives to drive forward innovation and technology. It offers a range of infrastructure and funding support for applied research and development activities.

Innovation and Technology Fund

The $5 billion Innovation and Technology Fund supports projects that will help upgrade the technology level and promote innovation in the manufacturing and service industries. By year-end, the fund had provided financial support of some $1,690 million to 668 projects undertaken by industrial support bodies, trade and industry associations, higher education institutions, professional bodies and locally incorporated companies.

Promoting Technological Entrepreneurship

Major efforts have been made to promote technological entrepreneurship. A $750 million Applied Research Fund was established in March 1998, replacing two previous schemes to provide equity finance for technology ventures in the private sector. In November 1998, private venture capital firms were appointed as managers for the fund. Besides selecting technological ventures for investment, the venture capital firms provide management and networking advice to the investee companies. By year-end, $384 million in financial support had been provided to 23 companies through these fund managers.

SMEs form a dynamic and vital part of Hong Kong's economy. The Innovation and Technology Fund has been actively supporting technology development among SMEs through its Small Entrepreneur Research Assistance Programme (SERAP). SERAP provides dollar-to-dollar matching grants up to $2 million each to help small start-up companies carry out research and development activities to turn innovative technological ideas into commercially viable products, processes or services. By year-end, $207 million in financial support had been provided to 196 companies through SERAP.

DesignSmart Initiative

A $250 million DesignSmart Initiative was launched in June 2004 to strengthen the support for design and innovation, and to promote the wider use of design and innovation in industries to help them move up the value chain.

The DesignSmart Initiative comprises a Design Support Programme and a one-stop shop for a design cluster. The Design Support Programme operates four funding schemes to support projects in four categories — design research; design/business collaboration; design professional continuing education; as well as promoting and honouring design excellence. By year-end, the Design Support Programme had provided financial support of some $12 million to four projects. The one-stop shop aims to create and sustain a cluster of high value-added design activities among design professionals and interns, and companies, where creative ideas with functionality will be stimulated, nurtured, researched, promoted, commercialised and branded. It will be located in Kowloon Tong and run by the Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation and the Hong Kong Design Centre.

Hong Kong Applied Science and Technology Research Institute Company Limited

The publicly funded Hong Kong Applied Science and Technology Research Institute Company Limited (ASTRI) has been in operation since September 2001. It performs high quality research and development for transfer to industry for commercialisation to upgrade the technology level of industry and stimulating the growth of technology-based industry in Hong Kong. ASTRI's current research programmes focus on photonic technologies, integrated circuit design, communications technologies and material technologies.

Hong Kong Jockey Club Institute of Chinese Medicine Limited

The Hong Kong Jockey Club Institute of Chinese Medicine Limited (HKJCICM), incorporated in May 2001 as a subsidiary company of ASTRI, takes forward the vision to position Hong Kong as a world centre for the development of health food and pharmaceuticals based on Chinese medicine. Its mission is to spearhead the development of Chinese medicine as a high value-added industry for Hong Kong through promotion and coordination of related activities and strategic support for scientific and evidence-based development programmes. The Hong Kong Jockey Club Charities Trust has pledged to donate $500 million to support the HKJCICM's research and development programmes. The institute has set its programme directions to steer Chinese medicine development towards embracing standardisation, technology and product development, safety appraisal and evidence-based clinical studies.

Hong Kong Design Centre

Pioneered by four leading local design professional bodies and with funding support from the Government and the Hong Kong Jockey Club Charities Trust, the Hong Kong Design Centre (HKDC) was established in September 2002 as a multi-disciplinary organisation dedicated to the promotion of the design industry and its competitiveness in the region as a service industry. Under the DesignSmart Initiative, the HKDC will work with the Hong Kong Science and Technology Parks Corporation to operate a one-stop shop for a variety of activities and facilities, including professional education and training; design-related exhibitions, seminars and workshops; a design-related resource centre; events for networking among design professionals and user industries; and an incubation programme.

Steering Committee on Innovation and Technology

In January 2004, the Government established the Steering Committee on Innovation and Technology to coordinate the formulation and implementation of innovation and technology policy and to ensure greater synergy among different elements of the innovation and technology programme. Chaired by the Secretary for Commerce, Industry and Technology, the Steering Committee comprises 12 representatives from relevant government bureaux, academia, industry as well as innovation and technology organisations.

New Strategic Framework for Innovation and Technology Development

To improve the relevance of applied research and development (R&D) to the needs of the industry and to ensure optimal use of resources, the Government plans to adopt a new strategic framework for innovation and technology development. The new strategy emphasises five elements, i.e. focus, market relevance, industry participation, leverage on the Mainland, and better coordination among different elements of the innovation and technology programme. The key initiatives of the new strategy are:



•	To identify technology focus areas where Hong Kong has competitive edges and has the potential for meeting market needs; and
•	To set up R&D centres to drive and coordinate applied R&D efforts, facilitate technology transfer to the relevant industries and promote commercialisation of R&D results in the selected areas.

On June 30, 2004, the Government issued a consultation paper on the new strategy for a two-month public consultation and most of the submissions received were supportive of the direction and initiatives of the new strategy. Taking into account the feedback received, the Government plans to set up R&D centres under four technology areas: automotive parts and accessory systems, logistics and supply chain management enabling technologies, textiles and clothing, and nanotechnology and advanced materials. In addition, ASTRI will subsume R&D under five technology areas: communications technologies, consumer electronics, integrated circuit design, opto-electronics, and Chinese medicine, as part of its development plan. The Government will invite proposals to host the R&D centres in early 2005, with the aim to set up the R&D centres in the second half of 2005.

Technology Cooperation with the Mainland

In line with the new strategy, Hong Kong has continued to strengthen technology cooperation with the Mainland. Pursuant to an agreement signed by the Ministry of Science and Technology and the Commerce, Industry and Technology Bureau, a 'Mainland and Hong Kong Science and Technology Cooperation Committee' was formed and held its first meeting in Beijing in December 2004. The Committee agreed on a work plan to enhance technology cooperation and exchanges between Hong Kong and the Mainland in four technology areas: radio frequency identification (RFID) technologies, automotive parts and accessory systems, integrated circuit design, and Chinese medicine.

In September 2004, the ITC and the Guangdong Provincial Department of Science and Technology launched the 'Guangdong and Hong Kong Technology Cooperation Funding Scheme'. The purpose of the scheme is to encourage collaborations among universities, research institutions and technology enterprises in Hong Kong and Guangdong in carrying out applied R&D projects that will facilitate industry upgrading and economic development in the Greater PRD region. Under the scheme, Hong Kong and Guangdong have provided funding support to 24 and 43 projects respectively in six technology areas of common interest.

Publicity and Promotional Events

The ITC organised the Hong Kong Student Science Project Competition, coordinated nominations from the HKSAR for the State Science and Technology Awards, and took the lead in coordinating Hong Kong's participation in the China Hi-Tech Fair 2004 held in Shenzhen. All these events helped foster an innovation and technology culture in the community.
*


----------



## Sinful Moon Octopus (Jan 12, 2006)

Hong Kong. Dubai has alot of current projects and construction but I do not think it is currently deserving of the title. Tokyo is kind of the opposite, pretty futuristic, particularly in terms of industry; but in terms of urban development and construction is it growing at even one third the speed of Hong Kong?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Sinful Moon Octopus said:


> Hong Kong. Dubai has alot of current projects and construction but I do not think it is currently deserving of the title. Tokyo is kind of the opposite, pretty futuristic, particularly in terms of industry; but in terms of urban development and construction is it growing at even one third the speed of Hong Kong?


Actually Tokyo has alot of urban developments as well


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm thinking it's probably gotta be Tokyo, the way the Japanese embrace technology probably means it's one of the few places on earth where there may actually be a serious prospect of seeing robots walking down the streets in the near future, now that would feel futuristic! lol


----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Tokio..but Dubai and Shanghai is near too!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I also ask, what's futuristic about Dubai besides those projects? Comparing Dubai and Shanghai, I find Shanghai more futuristic!


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

WANCH said:


> I also ask, what's futuristic about Dubai besides those projects? Comparing Dubai and Shanghai, I find Shanghai more futuristic!


But look at the completed towers. The Burj Al Arab (possibly the most futuristic tower in the World!), and the whole skyscraper canyon in the road with the Chelsea Tower.

Honetsly though, its going to be like this in 20 years:

1- Tokyo/Dubai/Hong Kong/Shanghai
.
.
.
.
.
2- Seoul (Unless the supertalls get completed)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

True that Dubai will possibly have the future world's tallest. But I wouldn't doubt Dubai's position if their infrastructure is on the same level as Tokyo or HK especially when it comes to public transportation and technology.


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

mumbojumbo said:


> My list:
> 
> Tokyo
> Dubai
> ...


WHAT???
2 modern towers. There are over 200 modern towers and Seoul 2nd world electronic capital?? LOL, com on, Korea and Japan don`t boom any longer.
Not India, not UEA, not Indonesia.....China is the new Boomland. And it's very modern
Belive me! I was in Tokyo last month and`when you compare these citiies you can see, Shanghai is much modern than Tokyo!


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

Shanghai City said:


> WHAT???
> 2 modern towers. There are over 200 modern towers and Seoul 2nd world electronic capital?? LOL, com on, Korea and Japan don`t boom any longer.
> Not India, not UEA, not Indonesia.....China is the new Boomland. And it's very modern
> Belive me! I was in Tokyo last month and`when you compare these citiies you can see, Shanghai is much modern than Tokyo!


I can admit that China has been building like six "fort bonifacio global cities" in a span of 12 months.

But Japan still goes on the top of my list.

Why you ask?

Japan - Right now, they are the #1 leaders in technological innovation, auto industry, robotics & anything related to machines & technology stuff. What's more, they are able to combine the best ultra-modern/super sophistication with traditionality and culture. The really know how to keep an excellent balance with those two aspects. An outstanding job to Japan indeed!!!
Hong Kong - I could've placed this in 3rd but I chose to put it a spot higher after seeing their Mass transit plans for 2018-2020. 
UAE - True they have lot (and in fact a ton lot) of structures that are already built up. It can also be said that the world's tallest structures will be built there. What made me think of dropping it one spot down was its lack of a mass transit system and I think that's they're biggest downside in order for them to be considered as the best.
Shanghai - The 2008 should be held here instead of Beijing being the host.
Seoul - After Japan & Arirang TV


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

> Belive me! I was in Tokyo last month and`when you compare these citiies you can see, Shanghai is much modern than Tokyo!


Wtf?

And... Who cares about the future? If Shanghai is going to be the most futuristic city in the future then vote for Shanghai in 10 years, not now.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

I voted HK. The way they light up the place is incredible.


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

Tokio for sure. In ten years Shangai. In Twenty years Dubai.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I vote for Dubai - it's the fastest growing city in the world by pop, infrastructure, buildings and economy. Tight with Shanghai, which has a richer past and I wouldn't call it "futuristic" because of that.


----------



## Shanghai City (Jan 22, 2006)

> Tight with Shanghai, which has a richer past and I wouldn't call it "futuristic" because of that.


why???
And Shanghais economy growth faster than Dubai`s
Shanghai: 15%
Dubai:9%
Skyscrapers...In Shanghai every year 150 new skyscrpers are built, in the hole emirates 80-100!!
But i think Dubai is in future more interesant for firms as New York City or LA


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I think there is a misunderstanding: Shanghai has an extreme rich past - also during the colonization, opium war etc. It was always one of the most important cities in this area. Even the Cultural Revolution couldn't knock it down and it stayed a semi-westernized melting pot in the country - as HK which was British. Shanghai thus has a rich past AND future. 

Now the question is about FUTURISTIC. So I give Dubai the point because 40 years ago it was only a poor fishing village. When I was there about 95 it was already quite booming - but now: 4 times bigger! By 2020 the pop will be 4mio. Not even the whole country had ever that pop. It's the Chicago (19th) or Novosibirsk (20th) of the 21st century!


----------



## Mansoor786 (Feb 15, 2005)

WANCH said:


> It can, but most of the contenders in this poll fits your description
> 
> Especially Tokyo and Seoul. Both are peaceful, clean and high-tech as well


Well my friend told me the opposite about Tokyo, He's Japanese.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Mansoor786 said:


> Well my friend told me the opposite about Tokyo, He's Japanese.


Ok, he's Japanese but has he been to the cities that are competing with Tokyo in this thread?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Economic growth rates are very deceiving. Poorer countries tend to have higher growth rates since their bases are so low, yet richer, more high-tech countries would have slower growth rates. Walk into Tokyo, and you get an ultra-technological experience even though the growth rate may be slower than, say, Beijing.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Economic growth rates are very deceiving. Poorer countries tend to have higher growth rates since their bases are so low, yet richer, more high-tech countries would have slower growth rates. Walk into Tokyo, and you get an ultra-technological experience even though the growth rate may be slower than, say, Beijing.


True though Beijing is becoming ultramodern compared to other cities


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

>>>>Dubai<<<<


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong










BTW, does Dubai have something like this?


----------



## carfentanyl (May 14, 2003)

This whole poll is freaking bullshit. 

Building a lot of shiny glass towers for rich people has nothing to do with being futuristic, and I find that frame of mind rather simplistic. I mean building big towers and making artificial islands was a thing that could already be done 30 years ago. Only the scale of things is in a sense unique.

For example, what kind of innovative or progressive things has Dubai done when it comes to infrastructure, social facilities or even environmental issues just to name a few.


----------



## onmyoji (Jan 9, 2006)

1. Tokyo
2. Hong Kong
3. Seoul
4. Shanghai
5. Dubai


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

carfentanyl said:


> This whole poll is freaking bullshit.
> 
> Building a lot of shiny glass towers for rich people has nothing to do with being futuristic, and I find that frame of mind rather simplistic. I mean building big towers and making artificial islands was a thing that could already be done 30 years ago. Only the scale of things is in a sense unique.
> 
> For example, what kind of innovative or progressive things has Dubai done when it comes to infrastructure, social facilities or even environmental issues just to name a few.


Very true. Many places have shiny glass skyscrapers nowadays. That doesn't symbolize their entry to the modern age. What people's lives are like make up a more meaningful analysis of a futuristic city.


----------

